# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Test-600x?

## ciggy5

I finished my first cycle of Testosterone Enanthate and Dianabol (12 weeks) and gains tapered off WAY more than I thought. To be quite honest, I did not find this cycle cost effective at all, because I spent A LOT of money on Dianabol, T-Enanthate , and supplies.

After searching the interwebs, I found Test-600x, which claims to boost natural T levels and help mass and strength gain, as well as a "slim waistline".

Before the cycle:
5' 10" / 154 lbs. / 11% Body Fat

During:
5' 11" / 181 lbs. / 9.5% Body Fat

After:
5' 11" / 160 lbs. / 12.5% Body Fat

Is this a good supplement? Worth the money? Please tell me!

----------


## wmaousley

Are you 5' 10" or 5' 11"????, At your weight you really don't need AAS to gain weight. From what I can tell your diet is weak! I would go to the diet section of this forum and let one of the guys there help you.

----------


## Bonaparte

Yeah, a test booster should work better than steroids ...

----------


## The Titan99

:Haha:  I also prefer pornography to sex....

----------


## songdog

This is another reason why we tell people to wait and do research.You are way to young.You have no clue on wat you are doing.Not bustin on you but.I hope other kids read this.Just to see you need more than just AAS to get big.You need knowledge to keep it.Hit the diet section learn how to eat.Build a foundation and we will see you in a few years.Good luck train hard.

----------


## PurpleOnes

I think his diet is weak and he had problem with pct too. 

You should mainly do researching on those 2 areas, so my advice would be reading stickies from pct and diet section  :Smilie: 

Also you should concentrate on improving your training and learning as much as you can about cycling and different cycles.

----------


## vtach12

At least he gained an inch in height during and after the cycle.

----------


## chuckt12345

test boosters wont do much, since that is your question

----------


## Devils Advocate

> At least he gained an inch in height during and after the cycle.


LoLz...

----------


## ciggy5

Do you think that I would spend all that money and go through all that shit and not do my homework, especially on something as fundamental as diet? Yeah, I know what to do for a diet, I don't recall asking a question about that. My gains were moderate only because I jumped INTO the diet too hard, too fast, which I learned I shouldn't have done half way through my cycle. That being said, too young? I'm sorry I'm not collecting my Social Security yet but I didn't think it was a requirement for taking steroids .

----------


## Ashop

Whats this TEST 600X supposed to be?

----------


## The Titan99

> Do you think that I would spend all that money and go through all that shit and not do my homework, especially on something as fundamental as diet? Yeah, I know what to do for a diet, I don't recall asking a question about that. My gains were moderate only because I jumped INTO the diet too hard, too fast, which I learned I shouldn't have done half way through my cycle. That being said, too young? I'm sorry I'm not collecting my Social Security yet but I didn't think it was a requirement for taking steroids.


 :Haha: 
Well I stand corrected...lol!! 6 lbs. is plenty for a Test E/Dbol 12 week cycle. First cycle at that!! I'm sure you had that diet nailed.... :Hmmmm: 

Seriously though, and without being a dick, regardless of your age, you are not even close to fully grown and in need of AAS if you weigh 154 lbs unless you are 3 ft tall. It is FOR SURE, 100% A DIET PROBLEM, PERIOD. Diet isn't a thing to be jumped into and out of, it needs to be in place for months and years first to get the most out of AAS.. Good luck Bro!!

----------


## cb714

1) You should not be using dbol on your first cycle. 
2) You are obviously not eating enough and/or properly
3) Did you do PCT?
4) What kind of work outs were you doing?
5) You're too small to be even starting AAS
6) Repeat of #2 NOT EATING ENOUGH

Dude if you take into account your body fat you only had a net gain of 6lbs. Not to talk shit but that's horrible. You can easily do that naturally in one month with a proper diet and working out right. 

People don't seem to understand is that all the steroids in the world wont do shit without a proper diet, training and rest. 

Did I tell you that you're not eating enough?? lol

----------


## dec11

> At least he gained an inch in height during and after the cycle.


or he spiked his hair up lol

----------


## dec11

> 1) You should not be using dbol on your first cycle. 
> 2) You are obviously not eating enough and/or properly
> 3) Did you do PCT?
> 4) What kind of work outs were you doing?
> 5) You're too small to be even starting AAS
> 6) Repeat of #2 NOT EATING ENOUGH
> 
> Dude if you take into account your body fat you only had a net gain of 6lbs. Not to talk shit but that's horrible. *You can easily do that naturally in one month with a proper diet and working out right.* 
> 
> ...


dont talk rubbish, the ave. natty lifter is doing extremely well to gain 8-10lbs of muscle in a year

----------


## DiaDeLosBeard

So am I to understand that he would have kept his gains (for the most part) if he would have worked the diet suggested on steroids .com and used Nolvadex PCT for the suggested 4-6 weeks after his cycle?

----------


## DiaDeLosBeard

Another question about diet; when a person has reached their physical goal in regards to strength and body mass/body fat, must they continue eating 5000 calories and day, per the diet regimen suggests or can they return to a normal 2000 - 3000 3-4 normal meals a day?

----------


## franchise23

so i wanna cut weight im about 6' and way around 205 i wanna be around 190 and cut up suggestions

----------


## franchise23

weigh

----------


## DGK

Yeah dont post on a thread that has been dead for 8 months. Post your own thread, and hit the diet section of the forum.

----------


## icey590

I'm a young guy that was thinking about getting this until I just read your post good looks songdog man

----------


## MickeyKnox

Have a look at this as well Icey. It explains what Songdog is talking about in a little more detail.

*The Young and Steroids*

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...s#.UHBeIa7X_fs

----------

